# New ;)



## Frey (Aug 19, 2009)

Who know what is a species ;p ?

Nymphs will be avaible to buy for one week , I have now 42 nymphs from 5 ooths


----------



## planetq (Aug 19, 2009)

Empusa Fasciata.

....I'm pretty sure....

Minkyu


----------



## jarek (Aug 19, 2009)

calarts_security said:


> Empusa Fasciata.....I'm pretty sure....
> 
> Minkyu


Not necessarily fasciata, genus empusa counts 31 species, but I think that could be either fasciata or pennata.

What are origins of those frey?


----------



## Frey (Aug 19, 2009)

This species is Empusa Fasciata


----------



## jarek (Aug 19, 2009)

Frey said:


> This species is Empusa Fasciata


I'm just asking about their origins, it would be good if they weren't of european origin cause that would mean they don't need a diapause which would make keeping them easier


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 19, 2009)

jarek said:


> I'm just asking about their origins, it would be good if they weren't of european origin cause that would mean they don't need a diapause which would make keeping them easier


If you look closely at the coxa, you will notice lobes - E. pennata don't have those.


----------



## Frey (Aug 19, 2009)

They are need disapause , they are come from Grecia from a wild ( females)


----------



## jarek (Aug 19, 2009)

Frey said:


> They are need disapause , they are come from Grecia from a wild ( females)


I've been to greece few times and I could never find adults at that time of the year, where did you look for them?


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 19, 2009)

Those are some sweet mantids!


----------

